# cube kid 200 , Pepper oder Orbea



## track94 (24. September 2014)

Hallo ,
Möchte mich erst mal für dieses tolle Forum bedanken ' obwohl es mir als Fahrrad-laie das Leben nun doch sehr schwer macht.
Weihnachten steht jetzt ein neues Fahrrad an , 20" für den 5jährigen.
Da wir zwei gerne mal Radtouren machen und es für ihn mit seinem runtergerockten 16 langsam mühsam wird, da die knie so langsam an den Lenker kommen , möchte er natürlich gerne ein MTB haben wie der Papa.
Ich muss dazu sagen das es bei mir auch nichts dolles ist ( ca. 20 Jahre altes Gigant track ) das seinen Dienst aber immer noch ohne Klagen versieht.
Nach lesen dieses Forums will ich mich nun zwischen meinen zwei Favoriten entscheiden , nur leider habe ich von der Materie keine Ahnung.
Die oben genannten Bikes gefallen mir sehr gut , über das cube findet man viel und der Preis ist natürlich sehr interessant , das pepper scheint von der Ausstattung besser zu sein und ist ja ca. 2 kg leichter .
Leider findet man zum Pepper sehr wenig vielleicht könnte dazu jemand etwas schreiben.
Die Rahmen Geometrie scheint bei beiden ungefähr gleich zu sein .

Ich hoffe ihr könnt hier einem verzweifelt en Vater weiterhelfen....



Gruß vom Nierrhein


----------



## Diman (24. September 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> das pepper scheint von der Ausstattung besser zu sein und ist ja ca. 2 kg leichter .


Dann steht der Sieger doch fest oder? Schau noch bei Kubikes vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadrealista (24. September 2014)

Die 2kg sind bei einem 5 jährigen VIEL. Ich würde Pepper nehmen. Cube ist ein schönes Bike den Du aber dann umbauen müsstest damit es leichter wird. Meiner fährt ein Ghost Powerkid. Habe mit kleinen Maßnahmen schon 1 kg eingespart.


----------



## track94 (24. September 2014)

Kubikes gefallen auch aber da bin ich bei meiner Regierung weit über der Schmerzgrenze.
Hab jetzt dort gelesen 127mm kurbellänge , sollte man eher versuchen die Länge so kurz wie möglich zu halten oder wäre 127mm so das Nonplusultra.
Meine bei pepper was von 114 gelesen zu haben.

Umbauen möchte ich ungerne wäre bei mir so was wie verschlimmbessern;-)


Ach so danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## DianaD80 (24. September 2014)

Die Regierung sollte aber auch bedenken, dass diese Räder einen besseren Wiederverkaufswert haben ;.-)
Ich würde auch das Pepper nehmen. Freunde von uns haben das und das ist schon ein sehr schönes Rad. Mir gefällt zwar das Islabike von Benjamin noch besser in Kleinigkeiten, aber ansonsten top Rad. Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Diman (24. September 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> sollte man eher versuchen die Länge so kurz wie möglich zu halten oder wäre 127mm so das Nonplusultra.
> Meine bei pepper was von 114 gelesen zu haben.


Die Kurbellänge hängt von der Schrittlänge ab.  Die Faustformel _Kurbellänge *=*_ 0,21 x _Schrittlänge_ oder so. Manche Hersteller wie zB Islabikes haben die Bikes in zwei Rahmengrößen CNOC 20 Small kommt mit 114 Kurbel (ab 5 Jahren) und CNOC 20 Large mit 127 Kurbel.


----------



## track94 (24. September 2014)

Also das pepper Krieg ich noch durch ist aber auch die Schmerzgrenze


----------



## DianaD80 (24. September 2014)

Dann nimm das Pepper! Deutlich leichter und besser als das Cube!


----------



## bernd e (24. September 2014)

Ich quäle mich mit der Frage nach dem richtigen Bike für Tochter auch schon länger. Das Pepper hat natürlich einen schönen Preis und von der Ausstattung ist es eigentlich auch gut. Was ich noch vorschlagen kann, liegt aber auch im Kubike-Bereich, und in meiner engeren Wahl steht, ist das Kania Twenty: http://www.kaniabikes.eu/bikes.php

Egal welches Kinderbike du nimmst, nimm kein 10-12 kg Bomber mit Federgabel!


----------



## track94 (24. September 2014)

Hi Bernd,
Ich bin eigentlich ein Vater , wie alle Väter. Mein Kind braucht ein Fahrrad also renn ich in den nächst besten fahrradladen mit vermeintlich guter Beratung und Kauf ein Rad.
Diesmal lief es anders' ich habe erst im I-net recherchiert und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Das was ich hier als erstes gelernt habe war keine Federgabel )) und dann ging es mit den kilos los.
Was ich in den zahlreichen Fahradläden gelernt habe ......die meisten haben keine Ahnung und wollen das verkaufen was da ist .....ohne auch nur ein bisschen  von der Materie zu Wissen.
Was ich sehr schlimm finde ist das die meisten mtb für kinder so sind.

Kania gefällt mir auch aber der Preis


----------



## Ann (24. September 2014)

also bei dem gewichtsunterschied gar keine frage, natürlich das pepper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (24. September 2014)

2kg Differenz ist für ein Kind irre viel.
Rechne das mal auf 20kg Körpergewicht um...
8kg mehr fänd ich bei meinem Touren-Hardtail ganz schön fies..!


----------



## bernd e (25. September 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> Ich bin eigentlich ein Vater , wie alle Väter. Mein Kind braucht ein Fahrrad also renn ich in den nächst besten fahrradladen mit vermeintlich guter Beratung und Kauf ein Rad.
> Diesmal lief es anders' ich habe erst im I-net recherchiert und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
> Das was ich hier als erstes gelernt habe war keine Federgabel )) und dann ging es mit den kilos los.
> ...



Ein Händler kann "nur" das verkaufen was die Marke die er vertickt anbieten. Schlimmer ist, das die großen Hersteller (egal welcher Name da dran steht) keine Kindgerechten Bikes bauen können. Hauptsache die Räder sehen gut aus und die kleinen beschweren sich nicht, sie kennen ja nichts anderes.

Wegen Preis. Wie @DianaD80 aber schon schrieb: Wiederverkauf! Ich stand auch vor der Frage Chariot ja oder nein und dann neu oder gebraucht. Wir hatten erst den Croozer und Weibchen stellte schnell fest das der Chariot deutlich besser ist. Fazit: Croozer mit Gewinn wieder verkauft, Chariot mit Rabatt gekauft, für zwei Kids genutzt und jetzt werde ich sicher noch einen guten Preis bekommen.
Ähnlich sehe ich das mit den Kinderräder. Ein Cube oder .... verkaufst du einfach so, ein Pepper, Isla, Kania und wie sie alle heisen, gehen an Väter die sich auskennen und die sind auch bereit gute Preise zu zahlen. Wenn es ein Kania Twenty-Smal im Bikemarkt gäbe, hätte der Bernd schon längst zugeschlagen 
Das alles muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Solltes es doch ein Cube ... werden, tausch die Gabel gegen eine Starre.


----------



## Diman (25. September 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Solltes es doch ein Cube ... werden, tausch die Gabel gegen eine Starre.


Was habt ihr für Probleme mit Federgabeln?  Die Starrgabel raus GA Kilo rein fertig.

PS: Cube 20er gibt es doch gar nicht mit Federgabel.


----------



## bernd e (25. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Probleme mit Federgabeln?  Die Starrgabel raus GA Kilo rein fertig.
> 
> PS: Cube 20er gibt es doch gar nicht mit Federgabel.



GA rein, dann ist aber der Preisrahmen vom Fragesteller sicher gesprengt.
Um so schlimmer das das Cube so schwer ist und das ohne Federgabel. Dann ändere ich auf Merida und co. Das 20er einer Bekannten hat def. eine Federgabel und ist Bleischwer.


----------



## track94 (25. September 2014)

ich hab nichts gegen Federgabel ... nur glaube ich das so was nur als ambitionierter Schraube zu einem Kinderbike passt, wenn man auch noch das nötige Buget hat


----------



## track94 (25. September 2014)

Sicherlich könnte man am Budget noch schrauben aber bei zwei Kindern  ist dann Weihnachten schnell an der Schmerzgrenze erreicht und ein Sommerurlaub soll ja auch noch mal drinsitzen
Ich bin schon froh das ich soweit gekommen bin mir überhaupt gedanken zu machen was es werden soll.
Es wird dann jetzt ein gutes Fahrrad ohne den ganzen schnickschnack zu einem guten Preis und ohne schrauberei....die kommt dann vielleicht später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazanatas (25. September 2014)

Ich breche hier mal eine Lanze für das Cube. Es ist sicherlich das beste ,Mainstream-Rad' am Markt und mit 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit das beste Rad im Fahrradständer vorm Kiga. Und ja, man kann sein Kind auch mit einem guten Gewissen drauf setzen, ohne alle Anbauteile gegen Leichtbauteile auszutauschen. Vielleicht ein paar Black Jacks drauf und gut is...


----------



## KIV (25. September 2014)

sorry, aber die Anbauteile sehen schwer nach lieblos zusammengehauenem No-Name-Plunder aus.
Aber Otto Normalverbraucher denkt bestimmt bei der Gabel "Rigid" ist der Hersteller und "Hi-Ten" ein super Qualitätsmerkmal... 

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/kids/kid-200/cube-kid-200-blackngreen-2015/

Klar, beim ZEG Händler ist das sicher das am wenigsten schlechte Rad, aber mE eben nicht mit Kubike, Kania, Isla etc. vergleichbar. Der Gegenwert ist da vorhanden und beim Wiederverkauf locker bezahlt.


----------



## Ann (25. September 2014)

und selbst wenn, ist das cube halt doch 2kg schwerer als das pepper, für mich das ganz klare aus!


----------



## KIV (25. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> 2kg Differenz ist für ein Kind irre viel.
> Rechne das mal auf 20kg Körpergewicht um...
> 8kg mehr fänd ich bei meinem Touren-Hardtail ganz schön fies..!


Sach ich doch...


----------



## Y_G (26. September 2014)

bei den Vorgaben und 2kg Unterschied bräuchte ich nicht lange zu überlegen. Ich sehe nichts was für ein Cube spricht... Wenn schon würde ich noch über Kubike oder Kania nachdenken da dort IMHO der Wiederverkaufswert besser sein wird.


----------



## giant_r (26. September 2014)

Ob der wiederverkaufswert eines kubikes aehnlich hoch sein wird wie bei kania oder isla muss sich erst noch zeigen. Ich hoffe aber, denn wir haben ja auch eins....
aber fuer den te kann ich auch nur sagen, wenn das budget verstaendlicherweise begrenzt ist, wuerde ich das pepper nehmen, 2 kg leichter als cube, aber auch nur +-150g schwerer als das guenstigste kubike.


----------



## track94 (26. September 2014)

Der Wiederverkauf  wird sich bei uns auch erst später bemerkbar machen da es ja noch an den kleinen Bruder vererbt wird' ich denke dann ist gut kleingerockt.
Man sollte nur nicht alles so eng sehen , es kommt ja auch immer auf das budget und den Verwendungszweck des Bikes an ,für Touren sicher was leichtes aber auf der Spiel Straße reicht dann auch das Cube um den anderen Baumarkträdern davon zu Fahren


----------



## Ann (26. September 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> Man sollte nur nicht alles so eng sehen , ...



nee eng nicht, aber leicht


----------



## track94 (26. September 2014)

Da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## KIV (26. September 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> ...aber auf der Spiel Straße reicht dann auch das Cube um den anderen Baumarkträdern davon zu Fahren


Ja, das Cube und die anderen Baumarkträder...


Aber: Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige bekanntlich der König..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (26. September 2014)

Ich meine jetzt die 179€ vollferderungsvariante, aber korrigiere mich


----------



## bernd e (26. September 2014)

Siehe Beitrag:
KUbikes


----------



## Lachnitt (2. Oktober 2014)

Hi Track94,

bei 2 Kindern Nutzungsdauer würde ich ganz klar das Pepper nehmen.
(Derzeit im Angebot, aber das weißt Du sicher)
Grund: Leicht macht auch am Niederrhein einfach länger Spaß

Ich stand vor 6 Monaten bei 16" vor der Wahl und Ärgere mich heute ein wenig, nicht das Pepper gekauft zu haben.
(Obwohl wir regelmäßig auf das Cube für den Kurzen angesprochen werden)

Wiederverkaufswert
Ich wollte um Ostern rum ein 16" Cube gebraucht kaufen und damit im Keller verschwinden. (Zielvorgabe 200-250€)
2 Jahre alte Cube 160 wurden in der Regel für 125-150€ Angeboten zzgl. 10-13€ Versand.
Ich habe das Rad zum regulären VK von 199€ inkl. Versand Neu erworben. (somit ist das Tuning gestrichen)
Das Rad war in der Jungenvariante überall ausverkauft (Internet).

Weiterhin habe ich auf die Cube UVP bei den Kidsbikes noch keine Nachlässe gesehen (online).
1) der Name zieht
2) Räder im Frühjahr verkaufen

Der Wertverlust dürfte beim Pepper imho nicht wesentlich weniger ausfallen, aber ich habe die Hoffnung dass Rad mit mehr "Liebe" gemacht ist.
Deine Kinder werden nichtmal wissen warum genau sie so viel Spaß mit dem Rad haben, aber Du 

Viel Spaß
Lachnitt


----------



## T-Dog (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ein Orbea MX 20 TEAM erstanden und muss sagen, dass ich es ganz gut finde. Das Rad macht einen gut durchdachten Eindruck. Die Anbauteile sind nicht übermäßig leicht und bieten Potential, um das Gewicht nach unten zu drücken.
http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-20-team/
Entgegen der Abbildung habe ich es in Weiß-Blau für gut 70 € unter UVP gekauft.
Ich werde zu dem Rad einen separaten Diät-Threat aufmachen bzw. mich an einen bestehenden anhängen. Noch sind aber keine Tuningteile bestellt. Der kleine hat auch erst im Februar Geburtstag.


----------



## track94 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das Orbea mx 20 dirt hatte ich mir auch angesehen und es gefiel auch vom Preis ....nur leider nicht vom Gewicht. Das Team ist meiner Regierung zu teuer und zum Schrauben fehlt mir mit den beiden Rabaucken leider die Zeit (und bei Fahrrädern auch das knowhow ).
Hab auch noch ein Projekt auf der Einfahrt stehen das nächstes Jahr zum TÜV muss


----------



## Ann (14. Oktober 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> Das Orbea mx 20 dirt hatte ich mir auch angesehen und es gefiel auch vom Preis ....nur leider nicht vom Gewicht. Das Team ist meiner Regierung zu teuer:



das versteh ich nun nicht, lies doch nochmal genau, was T-dog schreib:



T-Dog schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Orbea MX 20 TEAM erstanden und muss sagen, dass ich es ganz gut finde. Das Rad macht einen gut durchdachten Eindruck. ...
> *Entgegen der Abbildung habe ich es in Weiß-Blau für gut 70 € unter UVP gekauft.*


----------



## track94 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ann ..ich versteht mich schon das team ist zu teuer auch für den Kurs den T-dog bezahlt hat (und es ist etwas schwerer als das Pepper ). Beim Dirt ist der Preis nett aber das es ist dafür zu schwer


----------



## Ann (14. Oktober 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> ... das team ist zu teuer auch für den Kurs den T-dog bezahlt hat (und es ist etwas schwerer als das Pepper ). Beim Dirt ist der Preis nett aber das es ist dafür zu schwer



nagut, dann versteh ich dich nicht  das dirt in der UVP ist für dich ok und kostet 269 €,das team ist zu teuer, obwohl T-dog 259 € bezahlt hat und das pepper 299 € kostet


----------



## track94 (14. Oktober 2014)

Bis jetzt hat hier keiner Preise geschrieben , für den Preis bräuchte ich auch nicht überlegen , dazu müsste man es aber auch zu diesem Preis kaufen können  ich hab den Preis noch nirgendwo gefunden also kann ich es nicht kaufen .
Die Preise die ich finde sind zwischen 29 -99€ teurer als ein pepper

Ich freue mich aber für jeden der einen schnapper machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (14. Oktober 2014)

och manno, google ist doch dein freund 

http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...s_blau/cPath/115_26_118_284/products_id/35588

zwar nicht die die 259,00 aber wie gewünscht -  billiger als das pepper und versand ist auch schon dabei....

und was zahlste an provision


----------



## track94 (14. Oktober 2014)

Mein Freund wohl nicht

wenn es ein weißes Orbea wird meld ich mich und dann können wir verhandeln


----------



## Ann (14. Oktober 2014)

wie jetzt - 





track94 schrieb:


> wenn es ein weißes Orbea wird meld ich mich


 ich hab gedacht, du drückst jetzt gleich auf den bestellknopf  erst haben wollen, dann ist es über 30 euro billiger als das pepper und dann wird noch überlegt 

nein, nein pascht scho  ich find das weiß-blaue übrigens klasse, ist was für mädels und bubn und schaut "guat" aus


----------



## giant_r (15. Oktober 2014)

weiss irgend wer was das mx team wiegt? fuer den von ann geposteten preis finde ich es sehr interressant. optisch echt schick.


----------



## bernd e (15. Oktober 2014)

giant_r schrieb:


> weiss irgend wer was das mx team wiegt? fuer den von ann geposteten preis finde ich es sehr interressant. optisch echt schick.



Interessiert mich auch, Gewicht hab ich bisher weder auf der Obera noch Online-shop Seiten gefunden.

Mir ist gestern das MT60 von Trek aufgefallen: http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/collections/kids/mt_60_girls_e/#
In meinem Fall die Girl-Version. Die Farbe macht weder mich noch meine Tochter an, aber das Oberrohr ist schön tief gezogen, was den kurzen Beinen meiner Tocher entgegenkommt. Gewicht und Geo-Daten aber auch da Fehlanzeige  .


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2014)

hier war das orbea team schon ein paarmal im gespräch. müßte mal die suchfunktion bemühen, ich meine um die 9 kg liegt es. 

das trek schaut ja schon sauschwer aus, vor allem ein 20er mit federgabel? neee muß echt nicht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Federgabel stört mich auch, vor allem da sie beim 24er keine drin haben . Würde ich wenn auch ausbauen und das Trek käme auch nur in Frage, wenn mir mein Händler nen guten Kurs angibt.


----------



## giant_r (15. Oktober 2014)

habe mal gesucht, 8.8kg fuer das mx team. das ist fuer unter 300e echt gut.
dann auch noch ne spanische firma, da wird es ja wirklich interressant, wenn ich ersatz fuer unser kubike 16" suchen muss.
gruesse aus spanien
giant_r


----------



## track94 (15. Oktober 2014)

Farbe ist bei der Regierung durchgefallen .... das Kind will  keine Shifter (oder wie die Dinger bezeichnet  werden) .die Kumpel haben was anderes


----------



## giant_r (15. Oktober 2014)

die schaltung koenntest du auf drehgriff umbauen....aber wenn weiss als farbe durchfaellt.... dabei koennte man doch prima selber bunte sachen draufkleben


----------



## track94 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gerade auch mal nach dem Griff geschaut ..gibt es ja auch schon günstig .
Selber anbauen aber lieber nicht , ich verstell nur alles
was kostet es wohl sowas im Laden tauschen zu lassen?


----------



## giant_r (15. Oktober 2014)

was sowas im laden kostet weiss ich nicht, baue an meinen schaltungen immer selber.
wirklich kompliziert ist es nicht, das kannst dur ruhig versuchen. im netz gibt es auch einen haufen guter anleitungen dazu.
....willst du die bunten aufkleber auch im laden anbringen lassen?


----------



## track94 (15. Oktober 2014)

Na.......also ,ein bisschen Krieg ich noch hin . Bei meinem MTB hab ich es geschaft aber bei einem neuen Baby lass ich doch lieber den Fachmann ran(aber nicht an die Aufkleber mit den schwatten Fingern )


----------



## Diman (16. Oktober 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> Farbe ist bei der Regierung durchgefallen .... das Kind will  keine Shifter (oder wie die Dinger bezeichnet  werden) .die Kumpel haben was anderes


Man hab ich es viel leichter, bei einer Diktatur hat die Regierung nichts zu melden.


----------



## Ann (16. Oktober 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Man hab ich es viel leichter, bei einer Diktatur hat die Regierung nichts zu melden.



IooooI der war gut. aber.... bestimmen bzgl. der farbe tun doch die fahrer, oder? ;-) egal was die regierung und/oder der diktator meint zu melden, die kiddies haben das sagen


----------



## T-Dog (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss mein posting korrigieren. Ich bin von einer UVP von 359 € ausgegangen. Ich habe das Orbea MX20 Team bei bikeandskate gekauft.
Es macht einen recht wertigen Eindruck. Das Gesamtgewicht kann ich wegen einer defekten Waage leider nicht ermitteln, aber hier mal ein paar Einzelgewichte:

V-Brake			   376 g
Sattelstütze		  276 g
Sattelklemme		 52 g
Schnellspanner	  116 g
Vorbau				  142 g
Schläuche			  384 g
Reifen				   772 g
Pedale				   296 g
Kettenblatt			  30 g
Kettenschutzring	  38 g
Kurbel rechts		 206 g
Kurbel links			176 g
Sattel					244 g

Ich werde einige Teile tauschen, da ich eh noch was in der Kiste rum liegen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Dog (16. Oktober 2014)

ah, vergessen, das VR wiegt ohne Spanner mit Felgenband 722 g

habe gerade oben gesehen, dass es 8,8 kg wiegen soll, mit den teilen, die ich noch liegen habe und neuen schläuchen, bekomme ich es wahrscheinlich unter 8 kg, das wird den großen kleinen freuen


----------



## track94 (16. Oktober 2014)

Das Fahrrad kommt vom Christkind und da hat man ja keinen  Einfluss auf die Farben aber es sollte schon gefallen!
Seine Farben sind halt rot ,grün und blau.
Hab schon nach Aufklebern geschaut ' wenn ich jetzt das weiß blau mit ein paar grünen aufklebern pimpe sollte es schon gehen.
Die Schaltung könnte man zur Not auch noch später umbauen ,muss mal meinen Nachbarn fragen ob er helfen kann , der hat früher prof. Radrennsport betrieben und nebenbei noch in einen Fahhradladen gejobt


----------



## bernd e (17. Oktober 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad kommt vom Christkind und da hat man ja keinen  Einfluss auf die Farben aber es sollte schon gefallen!
> Seine Farben sind halt rot ,grün und blau.
> Hab schon nach Aufklebern geschaut ' wenn ich jetzt das weiß blau mit ein paar grünen aufklebern pimpe sollte es schon gehen.
> Die Schaltung könnte man zur Not auch noch später umbauen ,muss mal meinen Nachbarn fragen ob er helfen kann , der hat früher prof. Radrennsport betrieben und nebenbei noch in einen Fahhradladen gejobt



Pepper gibt es doch in den "seinen" Farben. Also, woran hängt es? Aktuell kostet es ja auch "nur" 299 Euronen.

ps. bei mir (meiner Tochter) wird es vermutlich jetzt doch auf das 20er Pepper raus laufen. Hatte mir zwar auch das Angebot von Fisch123 lange hin und her überlegt und jetzt auch noch ein paar Daten eingefordert, bin aber inzwischen wieder mehr in Richtung Pepper.


----------



## track94 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich schwanke noch stark , da ich das pepper mir vorher nicht ansehen kann. 
Das Orbea schaue ich mir nächste Woche mal bei einem Händler an und lass den Großen mal ausprobieren, vielleicht geht da noch was.
Das Orbea macht vom Style ein bisschen mehr her ,so mit Rahmen und den schwarzen Rädern, was für die Kiddies heutzutage ja auch wichtig ist.


----------



## track94 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben uns am Wochenende dann mal ein Orbea in natura angesehen und ich mus schon sagen das es wirklich schöne Bikes sind und auch einen sehr wertigen Eindruck machen.
Mein Großer hat sich dabei natürlich in ein rotes Dirt verliebt.....alle anderen Farben sind bei ihm durchgefallen.
Passt dem Papa aber leider nicht und auch wenn ich es günstig bekomme schaff ich es wohl nicht mit dem gespart en budget  ( ca.55 € gegenüber dem pepper )das Rad um mindestens 1000 gr abzuspecken. SCHADE
Nachdem ich jetzt ein wenig von Thema ab geschweift bin geht es jetzt zurück zum ersten Favoriten

Schade das es das Team nicht in rot gibt oder aber das Dirt mit 1000gr weniger


----------



## Nussketier (23. Oktober 2014)

Das MX Team gibt es für 2015 doch in rot:
http://www.veloboutiquepro.com/velo-enfant-orbea-mx-20-team-rouge/blanc-a1079.html
Da haben wir es auch gekauft, alles problemlos gelaufen. Man sollte allerdings beachten, dass beim "Funky" der eine Aufkleber doch sehr pink ist...Aber da hat er jetzt Pech, er hat es sich so ausgesucht...
Aber: Top Rad!


----------



## track94 (24. Oktober 2014)

Aaaaah ihr bringt mich noch ganz durcheinander 
Der Preis ist gut aber wenn mich mein Französisch nicht ganz verlassen hat kostet es ja auch noch15€ Versand und damit hat sich das Grübeln Gott sei dank  erledigt ......sonst bin ich in einer Woche bei Federleicht angekommen
Man tut sich wirklich schwer ' achja 15 € gehen , 25€ ja sind auch i.O. und irgewann ist man bei 600€ angelangt obwohl das geplante Budget ca.300€ waren.
Danke für den Link, der mich doch fast wieder vom Weg abgebracht hat


----------



## Ann (24. Oktober 2014)

ja sach mal track94, ist google immer nicht dein freund? das orbea mx20 team in rot für 314,80 versandkostenfrei! 
http://www.meinpaket.de/de/orbea-ki...-rot-weiss/p673219095/?traffic_source=7SPAREN
gutscheincode eingeben, dann kommt der preis!
wenn du jetzt nicht bestellt, dann aber


----------



## track94 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ihr sollt mich nicht immer durcheinander bringen
und für Herrn google hab ich einfach zu wenig Zeit wenn es nicht direkt auf der ersten Seite steht  .......und ich wußte ja gar nicht das es das nun in rot gibt.
Jetzt hab ich wieder schlaflose Nächte (nicht weil der kleine schreit ) sonder ich muß meine Pläne neu überdenken
Hoffentlich schaff ich das noch bis Weihnachten




Aber trotzden danke........aber den Bestellknopf kann ich immer noch nicht drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (24. Oktober 2014)

tja, zeit für google nehme ich mir immer, denn das spart viel geld  du mußt nur darauf achten, wielange der gutschein bei mein paket gilt, sonst zahlste halt wieder mehr. du bist aber auch ein zauderer - unglaublich  jetzt hat man schon das gefunden, was genau du willst, dann noch billiger als das pepper und du überlegt immer noch - ne ne ne


----------



## Lachnitt (24. Oktober 2014)

307,73€ Versandkostenfrei ab 100€
Bezahlen mit "Amazon"...

http://nubuk-bikes.de/zubehoer/ohne-kategorie/orbea-kinderrad-mtb-mx-20-team-8-gang-20-rot-weiss/#

Im Frühjahr hatte ich irgendwann die Schnauze voll vom Suchen und verwirrt sein...da habe ich dann einfach den Bestellknopf gedrückt...
(die Regierung hat sich in Ihr Schicksal gefügt und akzeptiert das auch niedere Ministerien manchmal Haushaltsbelastende Entscheidungen treffen müssen)


----------



## track94 (24. Oktober 2014)

ich werd das gleich mal mit der Regierung klären sieht gut aus und es ist vorbei mit der zauderei

Ihr seit wirklich klasse ......aber jetzt muss ich mit dem Großen noch ein loomarmband knüpfen



Kann man den Titel eigentlich noch ändern da fehlt ja noch ein Hersteller


----------



## track94 (28. Oktober 2014)

Nach langen Debatten zwischen Regierung/Finanzministerium und Opposition wurden die Gelder für rote MTB in 20" eingefroren aber die Gelder für blaue freigegeben.

Es wird ein Pepper und der Bestellbutton hat schon geglüht 

Danke für die Hilfe bei Herrn G....e und der guten Beratung 

Ich meld mich dann wenn es da ist


----------



## track94 (11. November 2014)

So Modell war im Studio und gefällt .
Ich denke Reifen werden dann im nächsten Jahr getauscht sowie die Bremsen und dann noch einen Ständer ( gut das wir hier im Kinderbikeforum sind) und vielleicht noch Schutzbleche.


----------



## martinos (11. November 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> So Modell war im Studio und gefällt .
> Ich denke Reifen werden dann im nächsten Jahr getauscht sowie die Bremsen und dann noch einen Ständer ( gut das wir hier im Kinderbikeforum sind) und vielleicht noch Schutzbleche.
> Anhang anzeigen 334952



supergeil - kannst du das Ding mal auf ne Waage stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (11. November 2014)

Hallo, geht leider nicht ...hab keine
Aber es sollten 8.5kg plus Reflektoren und Pedale sein, Gewichte findest du auch noch Nachbar Thread


----------



## martinos (11. November 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> Hallo, geht leider nicht ...hab keine
> Aber es sollten 8.5kg plus Reflektoren und Pedale sein, Gewichte findest du auch noch Nachbar Thread



Glücklich, wer keine Waage hat 

Hab den Nachbarfred gesehen und wollte das mal bestätigt wissen (oder auch nicht), bin auch gerade am Update auf 20" dran.


----------



## bernd e (13. November 2014)

@track94 : kannst mir bitte mal das Maß vom Boden zum Sattel in der abgebildeten Stellung messen. Dürfte die niederste Stellung sein, wie es aussieht.
DANKE!!!


----------



## track94 (13. November 2014)

Ich Mess heute Abend mal wenn die Kinder schlafen und ich es aus dem Versteck holen kann'
ein Zentimeter sollte noch gehen


----------



## track94 (13. November 2014)

Soooooo, Kinder im Bett , Fahrrad unter den Kartons ausgegraben und.........Wasserwaage gesucht.......und gemessen

Sattelspitze 55,5 cm , Sattelhöcker (hinten) 56,5 cm  , 5mm geht der Sattel noch tiefer.

Gruß Lars


----------



## bernd e (16. November 2014)

Vielen Danke!!!


----------



## Lachnitt (18. November 2014)

Schutzbleche u Ständer sind imho total überbewertet. 

Vorne u Hinten was Mudguard massiges u dem Kurzen bei gebracht, dass man sein Rad nicht auf den Boden fallen lässt, höchstens legt. Wenn möglich wird ein Platz zum anlehnen gesucht. 

Kaufst ja auch kein 3L Auto und fährst dann permanent mit Dachgepäckträger.


----------



## track94 (18. November 2014)

Ohne Ständerhab ich so wenig Platz in der Garage da liegt dann immer ein blaues Pepper im Weg ......und wenn ich dann im dunklen da rein Laufe........... Naja den Rest kann man sich denken in meinem Alter


----------

